# If You've Given Birth to More Than 1 Kid, How Long TTC for Each (& How Old Were You)?



## not_telling (Mar 31, 2008)

It took DH and I 12 months to conceive DS. I was 33 years old.

We have been trying to conceive #2 for the last 3 months (I'm 36 now).

Sometimes I hear that if the first takes a while, the second can happen much quicker. Wondering how true that is.

I'd love to hear how long each took for other mamas out there.


----------



## tea_time (Oct 11, 2010)

We TTC #1 for 11 months, I was 29 when I got pregnant, 30 when I delivered.

We TTC #2 for 11 months, I am 33 (currently pregnant) and will be 34 when he/she's born.


----------



## Daffodil (Aug 30, 2003)

It took about 2 years, a couple of IUI's and 2 IVF attempts for #1. I was 40 when I finally got pregnant. #2 was conceived naturally on the first try.







I got the positive pregnancy test on my 43rd birthday.


----------



## 2Peaches (Aug 3, 2010)

I was 30 when we conceived DD1, it took 5 months. It took 18 cycles and a round of clomid to conceive DD2, I gave birth a month shy of my 36th birthday. Good luck!


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

We have 2 kids. The first, I was 23 when I got pg and it took 20mos of actively ttc.

Our second, I got pregnant the one and only time in the time between (4ish years) that my now exdp didn't withdraw. I was 28 (I think).


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

My first was a surprise. I was 20. My second took over a year and I was 25 with him.


----------



## callieollie (Jan 2, 2007)

#1 - got pregnant the first month (I was 28 when I got pregnant)

#2 - got pregnant the first month (I was 30)

We have been ttc #3 since January 2010. I was 32 when we started ttc. I am now 33. I've had two miscarriages in that time. The first one was the second month trying. We then tried for 9 months (taking one month off) and got pregnant again but miscarried again. We will be ttc again this month so hopefully we'll go back to our original pattern of getting pregnant the first cycle and ending with a baby we take home!


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

At 37 i got pregnant on my 2nd cycle ttc. At 40 i got pregnant on my first cycle ttc. Two rambunctious boys are running around as we speak. At 43-44, no bfps let alone babies yet. :-(


----------



## smpayne (Oct 21, 2009)

#1 ds - Age 25, first month of trying. I had not been on BC, we had been using condoms.

#2 ds - Age 30, was on BC (with ABX the month prior)

Now Age 42 and have been off BC since Dec 2009, standard regular periods, but no pregnancy yet.


----------



## MsFortune (Dec 5, 2010)

Took 4 mos of TTC for #1 (I was 35). It took a while after I quit BFing for my period to come back (6 mos!). I got pregnant after 2 mos (IUI). I had a miscarriage then got pregnant through sex the next cycle.

So I guess technically one month, I guess.


----------



## Snowflake777 (Jan 6, 2011)

We TTC 19 months for our first child. I was almost 23 when we started, 24 when I had my first sticky pregnancy (3 m/c's along the way). Fertility treatment needed.

2nd child was an oops/surprise (sort of preventing, though not being very careful







). My PCOS resolved itself after my first child.

ETA: Oops, forgot to say that I was 27 when I got pregnant with our 2nd.


----------



## micklis (Feb 24, 2009)

DD #1 - it took 5 months to conceive at age 39 (40 when I delivered). Started TTC #2 at age 41 in Oct 2010 and got my BFP late that same month but, sadly, I had a missed m/c in early Dec. My first month back at TTC again was last month with no success. So on to cyle #2. I'm 42 now.


----------



## CourtBChase (Sep 11, 2006)

DD- 11 months to conceive, I was 27

Current pregnancy (I am 14 weeks) 2 cycles, I am 29

We anticipated it taking a year, so now are kids are going to be quite bit closer together than we expected. It's a blessing, and we are glad to not have to ride the TTC emotional roller coaster again, but man was I shocked when I got that BFP.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevaMajka*
> 
> We have 2 kids. The first, I was 23 when I got pg and it took 20mos of actively ttc.
> 
> Our second, I got pregnant the one and only time in the time between (4ish years) that my now exdp didn't withdraw. I was 28 (I think).


I'm pg again- this time, I'm 30 and we were actively tta, using withdrawal. Our typical method was using avoidance when I was fertile, and withdrawal the rest of the time (just in case). It was the first month (after my period started after having ds2) that we didn't abstain while I was fertile.

So what you heard- that even if the first takes a while, subsequent pregnancies can come a lot sooner- is *definitely* true for us.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

DS1: Age 24, got pregnant on first attempt.

I then miscarried when ds1 was 4.5, after ttc for 3.5 years.

TTC again for 2 months, conceived, miscarried.

TTC unsuccessfully for almost two more years, then had another miscarriage when I got pregnant accidentally, after my first marriage crumbled and I met dh)

DD1: Age 34, got pregnant on first attempt

DS2: Age 36 (37 at birth), got pregnant on first attempt

Aaron: Age 38 (39 at birth), got pregnant on first attempt

DD2: Age 40, ttc for 3-4 months.


----------



## Yuba_River (Sep 4, 2006)

DS1--6 or so cycles, but first cycle charting. 28 when I got preggo.

DS2--got pregnant on the 5th pp cycle. I was 32.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

6 months or so doe DS1 (I was 23).
I had 2 cycles between DS1 and conceiving DD - it was about 20 months total, as we didn't use any BC after ds1 was born, but I didn't get my cycle back until she was 18 months old. (was 26)
I had 1 cycle between dd and ds2 - about 18 months or so - I was 28.


----------



## gumblossom (Oct 23, 2009)

1st baby, age 24, conceived by accident (but very welcome)

2nd baby, age 26, conceived first month trying

3rd baby, age 30, 2 months ttc

4th baby, age 34, conceived 1st try

5th baby, age 41, 7 months ttc

6th baby, age 43, 6 months ttc, miscarriage at 10 weeks

Still ttc baby number 6, been ttc three months, no bfp yet.


----------



## Beppie (Oct 24, 2005)

TTC our first took 3-4 months ... I was 25 (delivered at 26).

TTC our second took one try --- which caught us both completely by surprise! DH had just gotten a job offer. We tried for a baby that night, and were pleasantly surprised 2 weeks later. I was 28.

TTC our third also took one try --- my first ovulatory cycle since giving birth to baby #2. At that time I was 30.

We were lucky, I guess. Especially since my DH is quite a bit older than I am. Apparently his fertility is not a problem despite his age!


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

DD1- 20 months TTC (1 miscarriage in there)- I was 29 when I had her

DD2- Not actively TTC, but not preventing, caught 2nd PP egg after cycle returned, I was 31 when I had her

I am hoping #3 is easy too. We don't do BC after the girls were born, just breastfeeding, but cycle stayed away with DD1 until 14 months and DD2 is 7 months and no cycle yet.


----------



## LindsayK (Jul 16, 2007)

It took 5 months (3 cycles) to conceive DD. I was 26 at the time.

It took 6 months (6 cycles) to conceive DS. I was 28 at the time.

Note, however, that the first time around I had long, wacky cycles, but the second time around, I was cycling like clockwork, which I think is a result of my body getting a clue after having the first kid


----------



## secondimpression (Jun 10, 2008)

Interesting thread!

#1 (missed miscarriage @ 10 weeks) I was 19, first cycle off BCPs and using a back-up method

#2 I was 20, concieved on the 7th cycle, actively TTC/charting + herbs + other craziness

#3 I was 21, caught the first viable egg PP, we weren't trying but also not preventing (my LP's had only been 2 days the prior 3 cycles, didn't think I could get pregnant so soon)


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

#1: I was 26 and we tried for 3 cycles, I m/c then conceived on the very next cycle

#2: I was 29, I m/c and we started avoiding, 2 cycles later a huge surprise BFP from DTD 5 days prior to O

#3: I am 31, I had AF once pp with a 4 day LP so I didn't think I was fertile and boom another huge surprise BFP from DTD once on a day with no fertile signs

So in my case I seem to be getting more and more fertile with each kid!


----------

